# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  có mấy cái FK15 , đầu cắt rời ER16 , ER11 , động cơ kéo shino 2,2kw/8000rpm  ...

## CBNN

FK15 (NSK ) giá 150k/cái 


đầu cắt rời ER 16 


đầu cắt rời ER11 


máy taro tự động Brother 



combo THK kr36 hành trình 380mm
THK skr46 hành trình hơn 400mm 


động cơ kéo Shino japan 
công suất 2.2kw  tốc độ từ 3000-8000rpm sử sụng 3 bạc 7xxx.




pa-lăng xích điện Japan , tải 60kg , điện AC  100v , động cơ DC 300w , bị cắt dây 



Các bác quan tâm món nào thì call em nhé !

----------


## duytrungcdt

con động cơ giá ntn bác ơi nó nặng bao nhiệu vậy ạ

----------


## CKD

Cái bộ SKR sao giống mới chuyển về SG thế nhỉ  :Smile:

----------


## Luyến

cái pa-lăng bé bé xinh xinh này là em thích rồi bác chủ cho em xin giá nhé. về tời các thứ linh tinh khỏi phải bế vác nhọc lưng . :Embarrassment:

----------


## truongkiet

Mình cần thông tin em er16 có nut đầu ko hay chỉ như hình thôi

----------


## solero

> cái pa-lăng bé bé xinh xinh này là em thích rồi bác chủ cho em xin giá nhé. về tời các thứ linh tinh khỏi phải bế vác nhọc lưng .


Ẻm nó có chủ rồi cụ ợ.

----------

CBNN

----------


## CBNN

> Mình cần thông tin em er16 có nut đầu ko hay chỉ như hình thôi


đầu ER 16 có nút và áo dao 6mm luôn nhé bác !

----------


## CBNN

> con động cơ giá ntn bác ơi nó nặng bao nhiệu vậy ạ


bạn call mình , có giá ưu đãi cho bạn !
động cơ nặng 36kg , xài 3 bạc 7xxx khoẻ , cốt ren có thễ làm máy cưa gỗ , xẻ đá .....

----------


## longdq

Đầu cắt rời bác bán thế nào đấy ạ

----------


## truongkiet

Cho xin cái giá er16 lun nha được thì xúc luôn

----------


## Luyến

> Ẻm nó có chủ rồi cụ ợ.


vâng cụ. có chủ là tốt rồi ạ

----------

CBNN

----------


## CBNN

bác kem mua đc cái palăng khá ngon , em tính để xài mà đang cần tiền mới bán  ,nó hầu như xài rất ít , em kiểm tra chỗi thận còn mới tinh ,  tốc độ khá nhanh . khỏe . linh kiện nhìn còn rất mới . em kiểm tra dò dây xong test oke .

----------


## Luyến

> bác kem mua đc cái palăng khá ngon , em tính để xài mà đang cần tiền mới bán  ,nó hầu như xài rất ít , em kiểm tra chỗi thận còn mới tinh ,  tốc độ khá nhanh . khỏe . linh kiện nhìn còn rất mới . em kiểm tra dò dây xong test oke .


nhanh thế là không  được rồi cụ ah. phải giảm tốc cỡ 5 lần nữa mới ổn. chạy nhanh như vậy khi nâng vật nặng cụ mới thấy nó nguy hỉm. :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

> bác kem mua đc cái palăng khá ngon , em tính để xài mà đang cần tiền mới bán  ,nó hầu như xài rất ít , em kiểm tra chỗi thận còn mới tinh ,  tốc độ khá nhanh . khỏe . linh kiện nhìn còn rất mới . em kiểm tra dò dây xong test oke .


Có vẻ là nhanh quá. Chắc đấu chưa đúng.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Có vẻ là nhanh quá. Chắc đấu chưa đúng.


Dùng câu cá OK (đùa tý nhá)

----------


## Luyến

> Có vẻ là nhanh quá. Chắc đấu chưa đúng.


Tốc độ này ko liên quan đến đấu đá điện đóm bên ngoài đau cụ kem. Kiểu ni muốn thay đổi tốc độ cần phải mở đít motor rồi. Cái cẩu trong xưởng em lúc đầu tời nhanh ko cẩu được gì sau này em mới phải chế ra cái tời khác chuyển cái dòng dọc cố địng sang dòng dọc động. Bác về lắp thêm hộp số cho nó sẽ khoẻ hơn

----------


## solero

Ý em là điện đóm thế nào chứ lúc dừng nó giật đùng đùng thế kia thì khi có tải vỡ hết bánh răng.

----------


## Luyến

Cái này chạy thẳng điện nó như vậy. Chắc nguyên bản của nó có núm điều trỉnh hoặc triac, biến tần hay là cái gì đó để điều trỉnh nhièu dải tốc độ. Mà cái này ko thay được hộp số đâu vì nó liên quan đến cả cái môtr nữa. Lúc có điệp rotor nó đẩy ra phanh nhả ko có điện lò so ép rotor vào trong đồng thời phanh bó lại

----------


## Ga con

Em có cái palang điện 12V, dây cáp, tải được max khoảng 900kg (2000lbs) mà bé tý (nặng chừng 4-5kg thôi). Chạy chậm như rùa bò, hộp số kêu inh ỏi.

May nhờ cái này hôm trước em mới tải được cái máy vào nhà (cái dốc lên nhà đã cao khoảng 450mm rồi), bắt ốc xuống nền nhà, bắt cái palang xuống đất, dùng xe kích nâng máy lên, ràng buộc, móc cáp vào xe kích rồi kéo lên dốc.

Thanks.

----------


## Luyến

> Em có cái palang điện 12V, dây cáp, tải được max khoảng 900kg (2000lbs) mà bé tý (nặng chừng 4-5kg thôi). Chạy chậm như rùa bò, hộp số kêu inh ỏi.
> 
> May nhờ cái này hôm trước em mới tải được cái máy vào nhà (cái dốc lên nhà đã cao khoảng 450mm rồi), bắt ốc xuống nền nhà, bắt cái palang xuống đất, dùng xe kích nâng máy lên, ràng buộc, móc cáp vào xe kích rồi kéo lên dốc.
> 
> Thanks.


Nhỏ nhưng có võ  :Big Grin:

----------


## audiophilevn

Bác cho mình cái giá của đầu cắt ER11 nhé

----------

